# How long can the feet hang out?



## gwith (Aug 12, 2014)

I have a doe that I found delivering a baby when I woke up at about 4:15 this morning. The foot was hanging out about an inch then. One foot is still only hang out a couple inches. How long can I let these feet hang out before I need to start helping?


----------



## gwith (Aug 12, 2014)

It is only one foot and the doe doesn't even act like she is having a baby.


----------



## ArborGoats (Jan 24, 2013)

10 to 20 minutes max. You probably have stuck kids who is deceased. I'm sorry mom needs assistance AsAP. Either you need to glove up and go in or a vet isneefed.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

If you haven't gotten the kid out by now, you need to. If there are feet, I don't wait more than about 10 minutes.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

How is she?


----------



## gwith (Aug 12, 2014)

I just got home from the vet. The vet said there's no way she could have delivered by herself he said she is really small inside. She had three little baby bucks. They could not get one of them to breath. A second one died on the way home. The third one is alive for now. The vet said the doe tore her uterus during delivery. So overall not so good.


----------



## deerbunnyfarm (Dec 14, 2015)

Oh no.  Is the doe stable now?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Oh no. Did the vet stitch the uterus? How bad was the tear?


----------



## gwith (Aug 12, 2014)

He did not stitch her. It was a small tear really high in there. He gave meds to shrink the uterus. 

The kid still won't stand, but when I hold him up, he will nurse.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Oh boy  Sorry to hear! Hang in there!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I am so sorry. 

Continue holding the kid to nurse, until stronger, go out every couple of hours to help the baby. If it is cold at night put out a heat lamp until the baby is stronger. If possible.

Praying momma and baby will be OK. Do not give momma any aspirin or banamine products, it thins the blood. She cannot have that now.

Be sure she is in a pen by herself and baby, until the kid can get around on it's own


----------



## gwith (Aug 12, 2014)

The baby is nursing good if I hold him in place, but he cannot stand on his own. Mama is grunting with every breath, I think she's in pain.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Is the doe on antibiotics and pain medication? If no, I would recommend you get her on them!

So surprising she couldn't deliver them since triplets are usually smaller and therefore easier to deliver! Is the doe overweight? I'm not blaming - just curious!

Keep your chin up, I'm sorry for the hard loss but you did the right thing getting her to a vet. I hope the buckling pulls through for you, vigor to eat is good. If you have B-Complex give him 1/4cc orally, and if you have selenium gel or bose, give a small amount of one of those too. They will help get him up and strong.


----------



## gwith (Aug 12, 2014)

The vet shot her up with a bunch of meds. I I forget what they all are.

She is not overweight. She was our high risk doe. She has been sick on and off since last April. We knew we would have problems when she got sick again a month ago. 

The vet said her cervix was really small and the babies got bigger from the first born to the last. The third one was huge. This one is 6 #2oz and the first born. We didn't weigh the others.


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

I am so sorry for your losses. You are doing all the right things. Last year I had a little doe who could not stand. We kept her warm and eating (either holding up to Mom or a bottle) and in a day she was up and two days later she was running with the herd. We gave her selenium as well along with some dark rum and strong coffee. (2 teaspoons each of syrup, black coffee and rum given by mouth)
Make sure he is regulating his own temperature.
My best to you at this difficult time.


----------



## gwith (Aug 12, 2014)

Mama just passed her placenta. I have the baby standing but he falls over when he tries to walk. The baby is really wanting to eat everything which makes me feel good. He also peed for about a minute.


----------



## gwith (Aug 12, 2014)

This morning the baby looks good. The mama doesn't feel so good so I milked her and bottle fed the kid. The mama just looks out of it. She isn't moaning anymore. She isn't eating, but she does drink.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Find out what the vet gave. She really should be on antibiotics and pain meds along with probiotics.


----------



## gwith (Aug 12, 2014)

Unfortunately I had to go to work today and I left paperwork at home. I will call them soon and ask.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

All great suggestions and advice.

What is her temp?

How are her inner lower eyelid coloring? If pale, get a fecal for worms and cocci.

No grain while ill.

If she isn't eating, get some alfalfa pellets, use blender and grind up some,add water, blend well. Add enough water so it goes thought the syringe ect easily. Get a 60 cc syringe or new turkey baster, feed it very slowly at the back corner of her mouth. 

Get some oat hay or something equivalent. I find they do not want Alfalfa hay at times but will eat another hay type or will graze. 

Make sure she stays hydrated.Keep water free choice, but make sure it is up and away from the baby.
Offer warm molasses water or drench her some.

Any gut sounds?


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Momma probably needs to be on a long-term antibiotic and pain medicine. My doe after her rough delivery was on a 10 day antibiotic and at least 5 days, I believe, of banamine.

I would also recommend red raspberry leaf for momma, give her as much as she'll eat of it. It helps with uterine strength and post-natal recovery, and may help her. It helps my does after delivery.


----------



## gwith (Aug 12, 2014)

Temperature of mama is 102.1 F.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Temp is normal that is good.


----------



## gwith (Aug 12, 2014)

Update. Mama started eating and drinking today. She was dehydrated. I gave her home made electrolytes. She is getting antibiotics. Up until now she was just down and staring off into space. She is acting normal now. She has almost no milk. We tried powder to supplement, but the baby would not drink. I just tried a recipe of whole milk, evaporated milk, and buttermilk and he loved it. 

We are getting somewhere I think.


----------



## Luckthebuck234 (Jul 15, 2015)

So glad to hear she is better! Hope her and baby continue going in the right track!


----------



## gwith (Aug 12, 2014)

Here is the baby with my son feeding him. We are calling the baby Rocky.


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

Awe, two cuties!
Sounds like mom has responded to antibiotics. Eating and drinking are always a good sign. Good luck.
Your formula recipe sound great.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

keep up the full round of antibiotics. Very good news! Keep an eye on baby, with diet change sometimes they get constipated. If he starts hunching or looses appetite he may need an enema. Had to give a couple this year after my doe's rough time.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree with everyone.

For momma, start her on Alfalfa hay or Alfalfa pellets if she isn't getting any.

Also slowly introduce grain.

Being dehydrated can indeed slow down milk production. Good she is getting better, with a little time she will begin producing well. As mentioned supplement feed Rocky until momma can hold her own for her baby. Good work. 

I named my young buck Rocky as well LOL, I have been waiting on his papers.  

Cute baby.


----------



## gwith (Aug 12, 2014)

Update:

The baby is doing good. He drinks between 9 and 12 oz of milk per feeding. I switched him to the powder goat milk this weekend because I ran out of the other stuff and he is such a pig he didn't even notice. He can down the 12 oz in about 5 minutes. 

The mom is eating, drinking, and getting around fine. I did her second round of worming after birth yesterday and last night she looked like she had bottle jaw again. This is her issue.


----------

